# monk robes



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone seen a Snuggie (fleece blanket crossed with a bathroom robe) as advertised on TV? 
https://www.getsnuggie.com/flare/next

If so, would these make good monk robes (for a static prop - I'm afraid I'd dehydrate wearing that in Houston, even in October)? I think the burgundy ones could be dyed brown, but another one may have to be sacrificed to make a hood. Any other monk robe alternatives for the sewing challenged?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's one for $17.99








http://www.partycheap.com/Monk_Robe_Costume_p/n15026r.htm


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Joker. That's good and the price is right, but I was wanting something more covering, to give it more of an ominous feel. The look I'm after would cover the PVC mannequin from head to toe, and cover the arms completely when the hands are put together - essentially so no flesh can be seen. Here is an image similar to what I'm after:

http://tudorshoppe.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/0100298.jpeg

The costume in the image goes for around $100 US, which is much more than I want to spend for just one . The Snuggies go for $36 (including shipping) for two, from which I should be easily able to have enough material for one hooded monk robe; or possibly three monk's robes if I order a second pair and can manage to get enough hood material out of one of the Snuggies. I figured I could spray the fleece with clear sealer to weatherproof it like I did my witch on the roof. That's my thinking anyway...unless someone can point me in a better direction.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Burlap cloth (7m at about $2 per metre) and

http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M3789.htm?tab=costumes&page=5

http://www.anytimecostumes.com/ecommerce/control/product/~product_id=005740042

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=1389

Search for reaper at http://sewingpatterns.com/search.php

http://www.alleycatscratch.com/lotr/makingem/Patterns/Wizard.htm


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Burlap works - made a Quasis motto costume - but beware of the smell. It'll need to air out outside for a couple of weeks to loose that smell.
You may also try thick felt black weed barrier as a suggestion...


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Or the blankets used for moving house - made of recycled wool etc. You could dye them a darker colour


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Look for ideas for T-tunics online (you'll find them on historical reenactment pages, as well as a cowl hood). Use a medium weight wool or wool blend for it to hang well (you can get that cheap in the off season, or wait for Fabricland's buy one, get 2 free. 

T-Tunic:
http://www.forest.gen.nz/Medieval/articles/Tunics/TUNICS.HTML
http://www.geocities.com/hansensmtn/toby/basic_tunic.htm
http://thescholarsgarret.com/northernshores/tunic1.html

Cowl:
http://members.cox.net/moirandalls/cowl.htm


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry, finally getting back to this thread. Thanks for the info everyone. I'm guessing some of you must dress in costume for Renaissance festivals to have monk robe patterns on hand. 

Fritz, you are the pattern person! I had no idea they had those online now. But I would definitely have to heed ScreamingScarecrow's advice and steer clear of the burlap (wife has a superhuman sense of smell). Some of those patterns look great, but I'm not sure I'm up to it. I can make many things using stuff from the Home Depot, but am severely sewing challenged.

Aelwyn, your patterns also look really good, and I almost think I could take on a couple of them (it'd be sewn by hand, though). 

Okay, I'll go through the patterns in more detail to see if I think I could take any on, then check out some material options and consider trying that route.

Thanks again!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Look at item number 130323047915 on ebay.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent find, Hauntiholik!! That is exactly the look I want and is right in line with my sewing skills (i.e., none). I'll be placing my bids. Thanks!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hmmmm shall I bid against you?


Nah - they want $51 post6age - you are safe (from me anyway)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Really? The shipping is only $15 for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Really? The shipping is only $15 for me.


(pssst, I think it's because he lives in Australia)


----------

